# Netflix eddie strong man is aired.



## TRUSTNME (Jan 11, 2018)

Power Documentary is aired..


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Watched this yesterday. Absolutely insane the lengths they go through to get and maintain that size and strength. Very good documentary


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 13, 2018)

Yo it's crazy.  Lol...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 13, 2018)

are tou referring to "Born Strong"?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> are tou referring to "Born Strong"?



No, Strongman. It's a documentary following Eddie back around 2014 when he first competed at the Arnold and stuff. 

I really enjoyed it. As much as I did born strong as well


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 13, 2018)

oh yea thats an older one. good watch. i posted up the 2017 europes strongest man in another thread. eddie and thor battling


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> oh yea thats an older one. good watch. i posted up the 2017 europes strongest man in another thread. eddie and thor battling



Haven't had a chance to watch the whole thing yet. I'll definitely be checking it out soon


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes that's it.      





Gibsonator said:


> are tou referring to "Born Strong"?


----------



## JaredH (Jan 19, 2018)

I watched born strong the other day. ****ing awesome. 
I'll have to check out strong man.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 19, 2018)

Great watch.  Too bad Eddie got hurt.  Those are four strong dudes.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 20, 2018)

Just noticed "Born Strong" on Netflix, cant wait to watch it... Also the Eddie doc. Looks interesting.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Just noticed "Born Strong" on Netflix, cant wait to watch it... Also the Eddie doc. Looks interesting.



They're both great documentaries. Very insightful on how much they have to sacrifice to be where they are


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 20, 2018)

yea I'm diggin it too. watch 2017 europes strongman ans 2017 iceland strongman thor fukkin kills everybody the guy is a beast and i like that he maintains a good physique at his size 6'9 430 lbs wtf


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah, Thor is a different breed just about than the others, and he should only get better


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2018)

Which ones better strongman or born strong?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Which ones better strongman or born strong?



Born strong is about the 2016 Arnold classic based around Hall, Shaw, Thor, and Z

Strongman is all about Eddie Hall around 2014-2015 and how he prepped to compete at the strongman level. 

Both are very much well worth checking out. 

I would say born strong is my favorite of the two, just because of it following all 4


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 21, 2018)

I just watched strongman. Good watch. Never was a huge hall fan but after warching that I like him a little more. Good dude.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just watched strongman. Good watch. Never was a huge hall fan but after warching that I like him a little more. Good dude.



Yeah he seems like a down to earth guy behind the scenes. Definitely driven like a mofo. 

If you liked strongman, you should like born strong as well


----------



## JaredH (Jan 21, 2018)

I've seen them both now. Eddie is a beast.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 22, 2018)

There's a new video from a week ago on YouTube with Eddie kind of going back over the events and highlights of the 2017 strongest man comp. 

Even talks a little shit on Thor

Watch "Worlds Strongest Man 2017 - The Winners Story" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/tvL_H7auCSw


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 25, 2018)

Watching Eddie Strongman now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 25, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> Watching Eddie Strongman now.



Sorry Sizzle u wont find any nude scenes.....Sorry to ruin your fun....


----------



## IHI (Jan 28, 2018)

Just finished strongman, some big brutishly strong men!! Tha ks for the heads up on birn strong, ill be checking that out tomorrow after work.


----------

